# List of Programmable Features for Routan



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Someone provided the following feature that can be turned on and off:

Here's what the VW owners manual says:

1. Place key fob in ignition switch
2. Cycle ignition switch on/off 5 times ending in the on position (don't start engine).
3. Within 10 seconds of final cycle press hazard switch.
4. A single chime will sound to signify procedure was successful.

This will turn on or turn off the hazard flash when sliding doors are opened.

I just tried this on my 2010 SE and it worked. I had turned off this feature when I bought the van, and had forgotten about it. I think I'll leave it on now.

They also made a suggestion to create a list of programmable features for the Routan. Please post what programmable features you know of and the respective details about said feature.


----------



## xERWINPINKx (May 2, 2008)

cool trick, just tried it and it worked. Thanx!


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Steveaut said:


> Someone provided the following feature that can be turned on and off:
> 
> Here's what the VW owners manual says:
> 
> ...


This must be the only one


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

You can also turn on or off that annoying Seat Belt Reminder chime. The procedure is in the owners manual. When you turn the chime off, the light on the dash will still light as a reminder to buckle up.

There are probably others as well.

Please post them as you discover them.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Features you can turn on or off*

>Here's a feature that's handy on hot days: Lower both front windows with RKE Key Fob. Press unlock, then hold unlock down until front windows are all the way down....... and here are some features that you can turn on or off:
1. Horn chirp on locking with RKE.
2. Lights flash when locking or unlocking with RKE.
3. Unlock 1 door or all doors with RKE.
4. Lock all doors when speed exceeds 15 mph.
5. Seat belt chime on or off, as stated above.
>See manual for procedures on above to turn feature on or off, or go to Dodge web site and download for free an owners manual.
6. Rear hatch beeping on opening or closing. How to turn it off? Don't know. Anyone know how to? My 2010 Dodge Grand Caravans rear hatch didn't beep when opening or closing, but some others did, so it must be able to be turned off.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

cscsc said:


> You can also turn on or off that annoying Seat Belt Reminder chime. The procedure is in the owners manual. When you turn the chime off, the light on the dash will still light as a reminder to buckle up.
> 
> There are probably others as well.
> 
> Please post them as you discover them.


I could not find this in my manual. I did find the procedure by searching (was on older models) and confirmed the procedure with my mother's 2010 Caravan "complete" manual she called to get. Did the steps and it worked. To save others from searching here is the link to what I found online:

http://dodgeforum.com/forum/dodge-caravan/238251-how-to-disable-seat-belt-warning-chime.html

Looking forward to seeing more stuff like this.:thumbup:


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

VWroutanvanman said:


> >Here's a feature that's handy on hot days: Lower both front windows with RKE Key Fob. Press unlock, then hold unlock down until front windows are all the way down....... .


Here is the feature i was looking for. Is it mentioned in the manual? as i don't recall reading it.

too bad you could not roll the windows back up.

:thumbup:


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*hatch beeper*

In a previous post I asked if anyone knew how to unprogram the rear hatch beeper. My 2010 Dodge Grand Caravan had a power hatch and no beeping sound. I asked the VW dealer to disconnect it and they said it was a safety feature and would not do it. I've looked at the manuals but could not find how to shut it off electronicaly. Today I was looking around the jack stowage shelf and behind a separate piece of carpet there was the beeper. It was quickly disconnected by unidentified parties, and now there is peace and quiet in Routanland when the hatch opens and closes. AHHHHH!


By the way......the lowering of the front windows with the RKE is mentioned in the DVD manual under the RKE section (Remote Keyless Entry).

Yeah, too bad the windows won't go up with the RKE.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I got these from chryslerminivan.net, it seems as the rear hatch beeping my be a VW standard, as it seems that 2009 and 2010 DGC do not have it but 08's did. Seems the only way to stop it is by unpluging it. I like it, that is my kids last warning when they are not listening to mom or dad, when they hear the beep they know to split. Just like the power sliders "click", I swear my son thinks he's Indiana Jones "escaping" before the door gets him.






*Disable Horn Chirp when vehicle locks:*
Stand outside the truck.
Press and hold the LOCK button on key.
Continue to hold LOCK button for at least 4 seconds (but no more then 10 seconds), then press and hold PANIC button while still hold LOCK button.
Release both buttons at the same time.

*Automatic Unlock of all doors when the driver opens the driver door first* 
(NOTE: For mine, this unlocks all doors when the front passenger door is opened first too):
Enter your vehicle and close all doors.
Fasten your seat belt.
Place the key in ignition.
Within 15 seconds, cycle the key from the OFF position to the ON position 4 times, ending in the OFF position (do not start the engine).
Within 30 seconds, press the driver's door lock switch to the UNLOCK direction.
A single chime will be heard to indicate that the feature has been enabled.

*Automatic Door Lock at 15mph* 
(NOTE: If this feature is already enabled then doing this process will disable it):
Enter your vehicle and close all doors.
Fasten your seat belt.
Place the key in ignition.
Within 15 seconds, cycle the key from the OFF position to the ON position 4 times, ending in the OFF position (do not start the engine).
Within 30 seconds, press the driver's door lock switch to the LOCK direction.
A single chime will be heard to indicate that the feature has been enabled. 

*Enhanced Driver Seat Belt Use Reminder System (BeltAlert)*
If the driver's seat belt has not been buckled within 60 seconds of starting the vehicle and if the vehicle speed is greater than 5 mph (8 km/h), the Enhanced Warning System (BeltAlert) will alert the driver to buckle their seat belt. The driver should also instruct all other occupants to buckle their seat belts. Once the warning is triggered, the Enhanced Warning System (BeltAlert) will continue to chime and flash the Seat Belt Warning Light for 96 seconds or until the driver's seat belt is buckled.

The Enhanced Warning System (BeltAlert) will be reactivated if the driver's seat belt is unbuckled for more than 10 seconds and the vehicle speed is greater than 5 mph (8 km/h).

The Enhanced Warning System (BeltAlert) can be enabled or disabled by your authorized dealer or by following these steps:

NOTE: The following steps must occur within the first 60 seconds of the ignition switch being turned to the ON or RUN position. Daimler Chrysler does not recommend deactivating the Enhanced Warning System (BeltAlert).

1. Turn the ignition switch to the OFF position, and buckle the driver's seat belt.

2. Turn the ignition key to the RUN position (engine does not need to be running), and wait for the Seat Belt Warning Light to turn off.

3. Within 60 seconds, unbuckle and then re-buckle the driver's seat belt at least three times, ending with the seat belt buckled.

4. Turn the ignition key to the OFF position. A single chime will sound to signify that you have successfully completed the programming.

The Enhanced Warning System (BeltAlert) can be reactivated by repeating this procedure.

NOTE: Although the Enhanced Warning System (BeltAlert) has been deactivated, the Seat Belt Warning Light will continue to illuminate while the driver's seat belt remains unfastened. 

*To Turn Off "Flash Lights On Lock/Unlock" *— If Equipped

If desired, the "Flash Lights On Lock/Unlock" feature can be turned on and off by performing the following procedure:

1. Press the LOCK button for 5 to 10 seconds.

2. While the LOCK button is pressed, (after 5 seconds) press the UNLOCK button. Release both buttons.

The "Flash Lights On Lock/Unlock" feature can be reactivated by repeating this procedure or by performing the procedure in the Electronic Vehicle Information Center (EVIC), Customer Programmable Features section on vehicles so equipped. The table below explains the Lamp Flash options.


----------

